# How much Bullseye?



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

Got a "deal" on some .45 ACP LSWC's in 160 grain weight. Currently using Federal regular primers but took advantage of a local shop's overstock to pick up some CCI magnum large pistol primers.

Alliant's booklet suggests a maximum of 6.9 grains of Bullseye for a 155 grain cast lead, the next bullet up is 180. I'm looking for a starting load that will cycle reliably with an 11# spring and make it down range at 25 yards max. Will build up from there if necessary but I like starting low. 

Suggestions?

ciao!

leam


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Leam give Benz Bulider a hollar and he will help you out I am sure. He shoots Bulleye all the time and is to it in a big way. Good Shooting.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

leam said:


> Got a "deal" on some .45 ACP LSWC's in 160 grain weight. Currently using Federal regular primers but took advantage of a local shop's overstock to pick up some CCI magnum large pistol primers.
> 
> Alliant's booklet suggests a maximum of 6.9 grains of Bullseye for a 155 grain cast lead, the next bullet up is 180. I'm looking for a starting load that will cycle reliably with an 11# spring and make it down range at 25 yards max. Will build up from there if necessary but I like starting low.
> 
> ...


Do you have any idea if these hard cast, plain lead or? Who made them?
If it was me I'd start with around 6.0 gr of Bullseye and the standard Fed 150 primer they recomend. Once you see how that functions and shoots *work up slowly*. A Mag primer may or may not work well and it may raise the pressure more than you expect. It's always nice to get a good deal on supplies but that doesn't mean you have to use them right away.


----------



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

...


----------



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

Bullet maker is Valiant but I can't find a reference for the hardness. The urgency is tonight's league, I cleaned out my stock last week and this is what I could afford. I have some Federal 150 primed brass and will be using that first batches.

My thought was to start with 4.0 grains and try that tonight. Either it will work in some fashion or it won't cycle. Either way it's on the safe side of things. Of course, with the temperatures the way they are and the indoor range being colder than outside, maybe some more powder is in order! 

<edit> Found enough loaded bullets for tonight. Will load up some 160's and test them before the match.

ciao!

leam


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

leam said:


> Bullet maker is Valiant but I can't find a reference for the hardness. The urgency is tonight's league, I cleaned out my stock last week and this is what I could afford. I have some Federal 150 primed brass and will be using that first batches.
> 
> My thought was to start with 4.0 grains and try that tonight. Either it will work in some fashion or it won't cycle. Either way it's on the safe side of things. Of course, with the temperatures the way they are and the indoor range being colder than outside, maybe some more powder is in order!
> 
> ...


I wouldn't go as low as 4.0 gr. At the most I'd drop 15% and start there. Get some standard primers and use those to work your load up.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

I have gone as low as 3.8 BE with 185 LSWC. Your 4.0 should be a good place to start with the 165. It may be a little weak. I use a 10# spring in my colt with a dot slide mounted. On the long line I have to use 3.9 and 200 LSWC to cycle the slide.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Benzbuilder said:


> I have gone as low as 3.8 BE with 185 LSWC. Your 4.0 should be a good place to start with the 165. It may be a little weak. I use a 10# spring in my colt with a dot slide mounted. On the long line I have to use 3.9 and 200 LSWC to cycle the slide.


Thanks Benz, I've never loaded the 165's so I was trying to play it safe and not underload.


----------



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

Whew! Last night I tested the 4.0-6.0 in steps of 0.5, and it was kind fun. The 6.0 was a solid wall shaker! Even the 4.0 cycled my stock Springfield spring. SInce The Babe is slowly coming around to using the .45 I wanna stay a low as I can and let her get comfortable with it.

ciao!

leam


----------

